# Horse Walkers good or bad??



## dressagecrazy (10 June 2009)

Im current very close to purchasing a Horse Walker (only taken 10 years lol 
	
	
		
		
	


	








) &amp; before i do i want to here the good &amp; bad about them. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I have used Horse Walkers in the past, but none of my own horses have ever been on one &amp; one of these horses is 24yo &amp; another one is scared of his own shadow. 

 There are a variety of reason why i should get one &amp; it would make life a lot easier especially in winter &amp; it will help with many other things all year round. 

But i just keep holding myself back as i need to make sure i buy the right type &amp; i must admit it's a lot of money &amp; what if my horses didnt take to it 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.

What are your thoughts on them?? 
If you have one why did you choose the one you have? 
what plus or negitive points does it have for you?


----------



## KatB (10 June 2009)

We've got a covered walker which is fab. Havent yet come across a horse that doesnt get used to it, and it helps HUGELY with fitness work (gets the walking done!) and is useful if the weather is crap. The only time we've had a problem is with a horse grabbbing the padels and pushing it round, so he has to go on his own!! Make sure you get a good rubber floor on it is the most important thing....


----------



## CBAnglo (10 June 2009)

I have found the elipitical ones to be the best as it isnt such a strain on their joints - they have their purposes and are really good for rehabbing horses.


----------



## Maesfen (10 June 2009)

Ask TayloredEquestrian on here.  It's by far the best one I've seen over the years in the layout, the flooring and safety aspects too; sadly not cheap though but you could certainly get some pointers for your own.


----------



## dressagecrazy (10 June 2009)

That was quick guys thanks 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.

I will ask TE i dont think she's that far away from me either. I would like an oval type. But im very limited on the space so it has to be a traditional round walker.


----------



## 1928sky (10 June 2009)

definately the rubber floor- had one with a concrete base where i worked and many a times did I have to rescue something that had slipped and got stuck under the paddles- not nice!


----------



## Maesfen (10 June 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
definately the rubber floor- had one with a concrete base where i worked and many a times did I have to rescue something that had slipped and got stuck under the paddles- not nice! 

[/ QUOTE ]

If you can afford it, a riding surface is best as it gives the chance for the foot to stay at the right angle rather than an harder surface which will jar it particularly if you use it a lot.  TE will explain it far better than I can!


----------



## KatB (10 June 2009)

[ QUOTE ]


If you can afford it, a riding surface is best as it gives the chance for the foot to stay at the right angle rather than an harder surface which will jar it particularly if you use it a lot.  TE will explain it far better than I can! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I would disagree with this, only because I have had experience with both, and actually the riding surface can get worn down and deep, so needs regualr maintenance, otherwise you geta  "gully" where theyve been walking which means the horse is walking on an angle... Good quality deepish rubber is the best thing (like industrial stable mats), and what our local therapy centre uses.


----------



## Bossanova (10 June 2009)

We have a lovely 5 bay covered walker- go for the largest diameter possible for the number of horses you want to walk at a time, it makes a huge difference.
I agree that rubber bricks are the best thing- we have them and they are easy to keep clean and a great surface for reducing concussion.
We have half rubber dividers but put chains hanging down on 3 of them so that we can walk horses which tend to try to duck under (yes, even when the electricity is on!)


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (10 June 2009)

If space is an issue and you only have 2 horses anyway, why don't you consider a treadmill?

I'd prefer a treadmill to a horsewalker as you never get any variation in the rhythm of the walk with a treadmill (while in the horsewalker the horse can slow down, stop, catch up etc.)

Also with some of them you can place the floor in different positions (flat, or slightly uphill) which is great for fitness  
	
	
		
		
	


	





You might be able to get a used one for not too much money.


----------



## kerilli (10 June 2009)

i had one years ago, moved and left it behind, haven't been tempted to get another tbh although i have the room.
good points - you can do lots of boring slow fittening/rehab work with the horses while mucking out etc.
bad points - it made me very idle about riding in vile weather, it was so much easier to stick them on the walker!
risk of injury - even if you're really careful, it's amazing what they'll try and do unless you have a monarch type with very high mesh sides on inner and outer ring. 
i had one who used to sit on barrier behind him till motor was making odd slipping noises, and the other horses would then start jumping up and down because it was going nowhere. i electric-fenced his rear barrier (not very easy actually), and he learnt to grab the barrier in front of him instead and stop it. when i prevented that, he'd turn round and walk backwards so he could talk to the one behind him instead, or rush at the one in front of him to scare it. just too flipping intelligent for a walker, basically!
i've heard lots of stories of horses trying to climb under, getting horrific injuries. i had one try to jump out. 
iirc AN used to pay some old guy per hour to sit and watch the horses going round so they were always supervised and walker could be stopped instantly if one did something daft.
i found that mares would plod round all day without a problem (i actually forgot my poor grey was on there once, she did about 3 hours, bad mummy), but geldings would start looking for trouble and ways out after about 10 mins...
i agree about the oval ones being better, the horse always turning on a hard surface is not great, even at walk, imho.


----------



## millimoo (10 June 2009)

I have no experience of using a horse walker and know they have their benefits, but I wouldn't put a dressage horse in a round one - I've heard they can damage joints / muscles (Horse and Hound did an article on horsewalkers last year / year before) - Oval or nothing would be my choice


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (10 June 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I have no experience of using a horse walker and know they have their benefits, but I wouldn't put a dressage horse in a round one - I've heard they can damage joints / muscles (Horse and Hound did an article on horsewalkers last year / year before) - Oval or nothing would be my choice 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ah yes, I forgot -- that's the other benefit of treadmills (the horse goes straight)


----------



## Bossanova (10 June 2009)

[ QUOTE ]

iirc AN used to pay some old guy per hour to sit and watch the horses going round so they were always supervised and walker could be stopped instantly if one did something daft.


[/ QUOTE ]

He backs all of his on the walker. Madness!!


----------



## Bossanova (10 June 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
If space is an issue and you only have 2 horses anyway, why don't you consider a treadmill?

I'd prefer a treadmill to a horsewalker as you never get any variation in the rhythm of the walk with a treadmill (while in the horsewalker the horse can slow down, stop, catch up etc.)



[/ QUOTE ]

They'd need to be supervised at all times on a treadmill though and you can only do one horse at a time (obviously!)


----------



## dressagecrazy (10 June 2009)

Thanks all interesting stuff. 

I have more than 2 horses i was just illustrating the 2 that i thought would be problematic for the walker. Im not to keen on a treadmill tbh.


----------



## bailey14 (10 June 2009)

They are briliant, we have a six horse walker which is placed at the end of  the stable block so the horses are able to look out of the walker to watch the yard go about its business and they can also look outside and there is a concrete half side barn thing that they can see out of the other half.  Our walker has a rubber floor, which can get slippy at times so is swept out at least once every day.  It is easy to operate with forward, stationary and backwards controls, and can go in both directions, and has variable speed from very slow funeral march to fast trot.  It also has an 'stinger' which is on the back of each partition and when a horse is being lazy and leaning against the walker to slow it down you can press the switch and it will give them a short sharp electric shock up the bum! We are a large livery yard of about 45 horses and it is in use most of the day!   It is of real benefit to me as I use it for four reasons: a) as I can't ride every day I put my horse on the walker for an hour a time to maintain fitness b)  It was also good for fitness when preparing for a three day event as I used to put it on trot speed for a few laps.  c) It is of real benefit when my horse suffers from gassy colic as I can put him on there for 20 mins whilst I do his stable and prepare a bed, and walking relieves his colic and finally, d) I use it for cooling down after riding rather than walking in endless circles on my horse.  In fact if I moved to a yard without a walker now, I would be completely lost.  Ocassionally you will get a problem on the walker, but this is usually when the walker is going around too slow and a horse might be awkward and try and turn round, especially when stopping to take a horse off.  Once my horse went down on it, this was when he was in a period of controlled exercise during box rest and was feeling a little fresh, we think he bucked and slipped on some pooh, then his head and body dissapeared under the partition.  We ran up to him but by that time he had managed to scramble free okay and got to his feet facing the direction he was meant to be going!  I have to say to be fair I have seen an accident on a horsewalker at a previous yard resulting on a nasty cut to the side of a horses face, but I think this was probably operator error.  Of course it goes without saying, you should never leave a headcollar on either.


----------



## hollyandivy123 (10 June 2009)

its nice to see that some people have the same view as me about joints and the walker. i am the bain of the yard i am on as i don't put mine on fast, they are both wide set and this means there is more pressure on the joints
its a diy yard which i think means even if the walker is going round then when i put my horse on a can change the speed to what i wont for my horse and s*d the others from the other liveries there

but you might say i am bitter and twisted!


----------



## JLD (10 June 2009)

we have one on my yard with the high mesh sides all round and it is helpful for warming up and cooling down around exercise, is also useful if they cant go out for a few days in winter as go on twice a day for a stretch and change of scenary. I could cope without one but do find it usefull most of the time. My dim witted horse did have a go at rolling in it once after a bath but I caught him just in time before he went down and got him walking very briskly for a while afterwards. I have however  had to use badly put together ones on concrete when working on other yards/riding schools and would NEVER risk my boy on one of those as they are just lethal.


----------



## fingers_crossed (10 June 2009)

They can be great but when colin had his PSD op the newmarket vet said never to put him on a walker again because if anything did pull again obviously i would not be on board to 'feel' it and it could do more damage. However thet can be a godsend on large yards or with very silly horses. Personally i've been a bit put off now , especially as most are circular


----------



## TayloredEq (10 June 2009)

Hi, I have an oval walker (12m x 18m) it can take 7 horses at once, the pushers are rubber, they drop down and can be electrified if I decide (just press a switch).

As MFH09 mentioned mine has a Charles Britton surface on it. I personally find this better than the rubber as the horse is able to move as its body is designed (unlike rubber where they can jar).

The reason people give for Rubber being better is that it is low maintenance. I have to water my walker, poo pick it and regularly rake it to ensure it is level. However the footing is excellent, it never freezes or gets slippy and can be used all year round. And for the service we offer it is better suited to the horses needs.

fingers_crossed. we have just rehabbed my own horse from hindlimb PSD, he started off doing 2 x 30mins on the walker from day one (we also used the spa). He is back ready to compete after 12 weeks .

As others have said things to consider:

no smaller than 45'diameter
make sure it is wide enough so horses can turn round comfortably
high sides inside and out
position close to yard as you always need to be able to listen out

If you want to see pics of mine you can find them on my website .


----------



## dressagecrazy (10 June 2009)

Thank you everyone for your valuble input 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. Ive got lots to think about an Oval walker would be better as i don't want to be worrying about joint stresses, keeping horses well is hard enough as it is.

Thanks TE for your input on sufaces &amp; ive just seen your Walker &amp; yard. My god your yard looks like a wonderful place. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Going to have a good think over all this &amp; see if an Oval could be fitted. May take another few years of a bit more saving now though lol.


----------



## TayloredEq (10 June 2009)

If you want to see the walker first hand we have got an open day at the end of the month - 29th June. More info will be on the website shortly.


----------

